# true Le Champion ti titanium weight?



## khouse123 (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm interested in buying a dura ace, or etap bike, in 48cm size, it's currently a little under $3000 at bikesdirect. I've done some looking around to see if there are any used bike deals. After contacting about 5 sellers (on craigslist) I've noticed 51 cm bikes seem considerably heavier than I thought they'd be.

I've come across ultegra kits, responses are always the same that the bikes are18.5-19 lbs for the 51cm, this seems very far from manufacture specs, the ultegra bikes are listed at 16.4 to 17.25 lbs*

has anyone recently purchased one of the smaller bikes, or the top tier le chaption Ti bikes? Can you comment on their weights? 

The dura ace bikes are quoted to weigh 15.8- 16.9 lbs for a 48 cm...which seems highly unlikely. 

The le champions on bikesdirect have older generation parts (maybe B grade / lower quality oem than typical lbs sale). After doing some research on what I thought would be a simple purchase I'm having doubts about buying the bike from BD. 

My thoughts are for $3,000 I can probably get a broker to find me a quality used bike vs throwing the dice on a bikes direct bike that I might be very unhappy with, if I received a 48 cm bike that was close to mid 18s/19lbs I'd return it, $3000 is a lot for a bike.


----------



## waltermitty (Dec 16, 2013)

I ordered my 51cm Le Campion Ti in 2013 and that model tipped the scale at 
exactly 16# trimmed with the DuraAce 9000 groupset. quite happy with it...still, 
after 5 years.


----------



## khouse123 (Mar 7, 2018)

I got a 51cm titanium Motobecane Ultegra bike it weighs about 18 lbs without pedals, slightly under 18 but only by a few grams.


----------

